# Accident



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey all one of my good friends from HS just got in a really bad snowboard accident...he went off a jump and feel really hard on his head ..instant concussion..had to get air lifted off the mountain and had surgery the other day they had to cut part of his skull so he brain could swell with out causing pressure hes doing better but is heavily sedated and cant respond to verbal communication if his nervous system is still good so nothing major there..so hes pretty much in a coma ..he is on a breathing machine to help through the nights....if we could all say a pray or more itd be greatly appreciated from one boarder to another....if you have facebook and want to give support there ...there is a page dedicated to his conditions and updates day by day ..
Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Thanks you everyone 
Tyler

ps .. if the facebook link doesnt work search " Casey's Corner"


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Vibes+++

Wishing him the best.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

We will pray for a full recovery.

Remember this could happen to any one of us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys it means alot


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

joined and wrote.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks justin thats awesome


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Joined and wrote as well.

Tim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

thaks Tim .. this is huge guys its great knowing people everywhere care


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

really sorry to hear this.i hope he gets well quick.major bummer.
if you dont mind me asking,and im not insinuating anything im just curious if he was wearing a helmet.
keep us updated on his condition


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

no sadly he wasnt ...and it goes through most people heads that helmets arnt cool etc.. but after this its a huge eye opener....hes been snowboarding longer and more than i have so it goes to show that even the more skilled ppl can have mistakes happen...i was actually just looking at helmets online and will only sugg that everyone gets one


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

looks like a nice fun guy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

he is ...just regreting that i havent seen him much lately due to college a move, work, a wedding to plan, you think nothing crazy will happen and your friends will always be there for a talk or to hang out...my adivce ...spend time with everyone as much as possible you never know what will happen and that opportunity won't be available...
Thank you champ for the kind words


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

aceitup1011 said:


> he is ...just regreting that i havent seen him much lately due to college a move, work, a wedding to plan, you think nothing crazy will happen and your friends will always be there for a talk or to hang out...my adivce ...spend time with everyone as much as possible you never know what will happen and that opportunity won't be available...
> Thank you champ for the kind words


Been in this situation, feeling like that I mean, doesn't matter how much you see them you always wish it was more. Gotta focus on the good things :thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nobody is immune from accidents unfortunately..

Ive had a few close calls with pow buried tree saplings or branches/stumps..luckily i clipped them in a turn rather than straight on...

Best of luck to him!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

aceitup1011 said:


> no sadly he wasnt ...and it goes through most people heads that helmets arnt cool etc.. but after this its a huge eye opener....hes been snowboarding longer and more than i have so it goes to show that even the more skilled ppl can have mistakes happen...i was actually just looking at helmets online and will only sugg that everyone gets one


wow man. sorry to hear about this. i had this happen to me but luckily came out of it with minor concussion and swollen eye. but same circumstances. i've been snowboarding for awhile and none of my friends wear helmets b/c of the "cool" factor. well after showing all my friends my pics they have all invested in one. thoughts and prayers for your friend

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/24390-my-first-concussion-pics.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

nothing new ....still in the hospital and not responding to verbal direction...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hate to hear this. I hope he pulls out of it. Remember, just recently, it took Kevin Pearce a long time to come out of his coma, but all indications are that he is recovering well. I hope the same goes for your friend here.

Joined the FB group.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks..yea its just a waiting game all we can do is pray and hope for the best


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks hunter...ya i feel like i know what im doing when it comes to snowboarding and never had a helmet but will from now on ..its a huge eye opener


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

This was posted Thursday morning about Casey..

Good morning all! Let me start with good news.. Casey's lungs look really good! His kidneys look better as well, the dialysis was a success and it did its job. His oxygen level is at a great place and he is becoming less dependant on the ventilator. This is all great news! Exactly what we have been waiting for! However..., he had another bump in the road today. His white blood cells are high indicating he has an infection. They are going to explore his stomach and do test to see where the infection is and get rid of it!!! Hopefully this happens quick and we can move on from it and get Casey better soon! We all need to pray hard today that Casey can handle whatever the DR needs to do to clear this infection...If you havent done so it would really mean alot to Deb (Caseys mom) if you could click on the link I posted and light a candle for Casey! Thank you all..Stay strong!! Casey needs POSITIVE thoughts! Positive thoughts bring positive outcomes!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Positive vibes and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks jeff...nothing new to report but i did make up some stickers ill post a pic tomorrow ...i will be going to visit him at the hosp tomorrow night to see the family ...dont know if ill be able to see him but def want to see the family ...thanks for all the positive thoughts


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Joined and wrote as well

Always hate to hear stuff like this.... To think this was nearly me not that long ago when I woke up in the hospital not knowing what the shit was going on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks milo..means alot ...heres an update from earlier today....

Good Morning! Casey stayed stable throughout the night. His lungs are improving and they are moving him today to a bed that doesnt need to move him as much as his current bed. His kidneys are still not "up and running" however, each day they are showing signs of improvment. Casey is still having issues with excess flui...d in his body and they are working hard to help this problem. Everyday Casey is showing very small but promising signs of improvments. It has been the longest 2 weeks of Caseys life and I am so proud of him for never showing signs of giving up! He is exhausted but he is still fighting minute after minute!! Today is going to be a good day!! I can tell! Ill report later with GOOD news....god bless Love you Casey♥


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

vibes man. ive had a friend in a similar situation and its not fun. but signs of improvement+young age = a very very high chance of full recovery

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

right on....i feel the same way ...hes a stong individual and i believe he'll pull through it ...slowly but surely


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this. It happens to the best of us. Casey has my prayers.

Please make sure your friend helmets up from now on. A helmet has saved me from serious injury and I wasn't even doing a hard run. It was just the misfortune of not noticing an ice patch that sent me flying. Helmets are only uncomfortable until you take a couple of runs with it.

Get well Casey!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> Sorry to hear about this. It happens to the best of us. Casey has my prayers.
> 
> Please make sure your friend helmets up from now on. A helmet has saved me from serious injury and I wasn't even doing a hard run. It was just the misfortune of not noticing an ice patch that sent me flying. Helmets are only uncomfortable until you take a couple of runs with it.
> 
> Get well Casey!


Thanks leo ya. . I tell everyone to get helmets now even if they don't ridont ride hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Posted Yesterday on Facebook..
from karen
"just left the hospital. Casey is the most amazing person I know! He is doing so good!! His eyes are wide open and very attentive to what is going on in the room!! He is doing thumbs up and thumbs down and is even nodding his head yes and no!! I am overwhelmed with emotions and I know he is there! Justin(Caseys Brother) brought in his ...COD game cover and he nodded his head yes! We are going to have him back. Keep up the prayers from the good news. He will be taking giant leaps soon!! Love you Casey!! Xoxo ill post tomorrow!! Love you all. Good night! "


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear.. I wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Joined and is in my thoughts. This could of happened to anyone of us. Get better man!


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

My thoughts are with him, as a new snowboarder, I took a wicked spill the other day on some ice, even with a light concussion, it isn't fun, I make sure to wear my helmet all the time.


----------

